# Общедоступные форумы > Обучение собак или всё о дрессировке собак >  Немного флуда.

## Netika

Не знала в какой теме пофлудить - открыла новую .Если что не так  - уберите.
Вот как китайцы работают с малинуа. Честно  , я под впечатлением....Темперамент малинуа в полной его красе :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qre7e9z055M

----------


## inna

Впечатляет! :Ad:

----------


## Nikolai

я не спец по собакам. но мне понравилось

----------


## Немка

Скоростные собачки....

----------


## Arnold

Вот классный ролик работы малиноса (4 месяца!!!!!!)
Тренировка в рамках ринговой программы.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9STCD...eature=related
Обратите внимание на манеру работы щена, типичная для хорошего малинуа жесткая активная работа.

----------


## Tatjana

> Вот классный ролик работы малиноса (4 месяца!!!!!!)
> Тренировка в рамках ринговой программы.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9STCD...eature=related
> Обратите внимание на манеру работы щена, типичная для хорошего малинуа жесткая активная работа.


Щенок очень понравился. Отличная добыча!!! Но, огромное есть НО... И теперь я начинаю понимать, почему в действительности хороших мали из их общей популяции значительно меньше, чем хороших немцев по отношению к рабочей немецкой популяции. 
Ринговые дисциплины просто растворяются в добычном инстинкте. В простоте исполнений, муляжах и интсрументальном обеспечении. Все строится на ЭО. Грустно.
В защите я сторонник классической немецкой школы, скандинавской школы, где само слово защита не теряет смысла. :Ap:

----------


## Arnold

> Щенок очень понравился. Отличная добыча!!! Но, огромное есть НО... И теперь я начинаю понимать, почему в действительности хороших мали из их общей популяции значительно меньше, чем хороших немцев по отношению к рабочей немецкой популяции. 
> Ринговые дисциплины просто растворяются в добычном инстинкте. В простоте исполнений, муляжах и интсрументальном обеспечении. Все строится на ЭО. Грустно.
> В защите я сторонник классической немецкой школы, скандинавской школы, где само слово защита не теряет смысла.


Уважаемая Татьяна, не могу не согласиться, но хочу сразу отметить, что на "добыче" готовят собак действительно многие тренеры. Но есть часть, она действительно значительно меньше чем "добычники", применяющих иной подход. 
Я сам придерживаюсь немецкой классики. Но не о том речь, взгляние на щена, ах какой потенциал!

----------


## Tatjana

> Я сам придерживаюсь немецкой классики. Но не о том речь, взгляние на щена, ах какой потенциал!


Да, потенциал аховый!!! Это точно. Так я сразу об этом написала. :Ad: 
Зайдите в личку.

----------


## Arnold

В продолжение флужавой темы размещаю еще одну ссылку на интересное видео довольно хорошим щеном малинуа собаке всего 7 недель!!!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkqipUPRFWs

----------


## Nikolai

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2FX9rviEhw для позитива стоит посмотреть. хорошая идея :Ag:

----------


## jarvenmaa

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2FX9rviEhw для позитива стоит посмотреть. хорошая идея


 :Ay:  Супер!

----------


## Tatjana

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2FX9rviEhw для позитива стоит посмотреть. хорошая идея


Коля, и как ты такое откопал? :0190:  :0422:

----------


## Nikolai

да так. пришла идея в голову, собрались с друзьями и сделали. ка кже ещё? :Ap:  :Ap:  :Ap:

----------

